# Help me choose. 560 ti vs HD 7850



## darkrider99 (Jun 28, 2012)

I am considering the following models. In a dilemma of which one to chose.

MSI GTX 560 ti Twin Frozr II 1 or 2 GB    somehwere around 17,000/-
EVGA GTX 560 ti Superclocked 1 GB       16,885/- 

Sapphire HD 7850 2GB  16,650/- 
MSI R7850 Power Edition 2GB   17,600/-

Nvidia 560 ti because....well its Nvidia. CUDA,PhysX and better video encoding. 

HD 7850 because its a newer model with a different and updated architecture. 

OR should i just wait for Nvidia 660 ti, can we hope the price will be aroung 15-18K ??


----------



## ico (Jun 28, 2012)

HD 7850 over GTX 560 Ti anyday. HD 7850 is faster in every game. Uses half the power. HD 7850 is also faster in compute using OpenCL. So, GTX 560 Ti having CUDA doesn't make much sense when it is overall slow in compute. HD 7850 is infact close to GTX 680 in compute and HD 7870 is faster than GTX 680 in compute. PhysX is a gimmick - only ~4 games use it.

Compared to GTX 560 Ti, HD 7850 has better video encoding.

Difference between GTX 460/HD 6870 video encoding quality. GTX 560 pretty same architecture of GTX 460.



Spoiler



*images.anandtech.com/reviews/cpu/intel/sandybridge/review/quicksync/quantumofsolace/gtx460.jpg
*images.anandtech.com/reviews/cpu/intel/sandybridge/review/quicksync/darkknight/gtx460.jpg



GTX 460.



Spoiler



*images.anandtech.com/reviews/cpu/intel/sandybridge/review/quicksync/quantumofsolace/6870.jpg
*images.anandtech.com/reviews/cpu/intel/sandybridge/review/quicksync/darkknight/6870.jpg



HD 6870.

You can wait for GTX 660 if you want to. But even if it is launched within two weeks, it will take a month to get in India. It has a dedicated video encoder which is good. BUT if you have a Sandy Bridge/Ivy Bridge PC, it is of no use.


----------



## IndianRambo (Jun 28, 2012)

darkrider99 said:


> MSI R7850 Power Edition 2GB   17,600/-


where is it available at that price


----------



## darkrider99 (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks for the info, i think i might go for MSI R7850. If you have any other suggestions in the same price range, let me know.


----------



## ico (Jun 28, 2012)

GIGABYTE GV-R785OC-2GD i.e. HD 7850 @ 975 Mhz is available here for 15.5K.

*GV-R785OC-2GD GIGABYTE HD Experience Series*

Much more value-for-money than your prices.


----------



## darkrider99 (Jun 28, 2012)

as of now the site says its unavailable, and also i went through tons of reviews of 7850 and gigabyte has a lot of problems.


----------



## ico (Jun 28, 2012)

Dunno. Some people have it here. Apart from fan noise, they don't really have anything else to complain.

Anyways, look for cheaper prices.


----------



## darkrider99 (Jun 28, 2012)

Thank you, 

and anyone from Bangalore can let me know a few good shops in SP road ?


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 28, 2012)

dunno why u guys are ignoring Sapphire?
those thing OC like they are on steroids...


----------



## darkrider99 (Jun 28, 2012)

I did consider Sapphire as one of my option. But in India OC version isn't available. So leaning towards MSI which is factory OCed.


----------



## malcolm_cg (Jun 28, 2012)

7850


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 28, 2012)

darkrider99 said:


> I did consider Sapphire as one of my option. But in India OC version isn't available. So leaning towards MSI which is factory OCed.



basically the oc version is just a 60MHZ bump hard coded in a new bios
and it seems like i got the non oc version but out of the box gpu-z showed its the OC version...so u can take the plunge...


----------



## darkrider99 (Jun 28, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> basically the oc version is just a 60MHZ bump hard coded in a new bios
> and it seems like i got the non oc version but out of the box gpu-z showed its the OC version...so u can take the plunge...



Lucky for you. Where did you get this and how much did it cost you ? And how is the performance ? What games do you play ?


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 28, 2012)

pretty much everything goes ok in full hd....maxed out....
got it from kolkata....


----------



## darkrider99 (Jun 28, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> pretty much everything goes ok in full hd....maxed out....
> got it from kolkata....



i came across users of HD 7850 who are facing driver issues, few them them have even exchanged their cards for Nvidia coz they are not able to deal with the issue. How big is this driver issue ? 

Any users here, please shed some light


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 28, 2012)

I never found any issue, running it since 2 months. Using catalyst 12.3. It was just once when driver crashed but it recovered automatically in a fraction of seconds.


----------



## darkrider99 (Jun 28, 2012)

the_conqueror said:


> I never found any issue, running it since 2 months. Using catalyst 12.3. It was just once when driver crashed but it recovered automatically in a fraction of seconds.



If you don mind me asking, which model and long have you been using it ?


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 28, 2012)

Sapphire HD 7850 obviously, mentioned in my sig. I already told ya that i've been using it since 2 months.


----------



## ico (Jun 28, 2012)

darkrider99 said:


> i came across users of HD 7850 who are facing driver issues, few them them have even exchanged their cards for Nvidia coz they are not able to deal with the issue. How big is this driver issue ?
> 
> Any users here, please shed some light


What issue are you talking about? If you want to buy the card, then just buy it. No need to be paranoid.

No driver issues whatsoever. I'm using HD 6950 here. 



the_conqueror said:


> Sapphire HD 7850 obviously, *mentioned in my sig.* I already told ya that i've been using it since 2 months.


Your signature is disabled, I think.


----------



## darkrider99 (Jun 28, 2012)

ico said:


> What issue are you talking about? If you want to buy the card, then just buy it. No need to be paranoid.
> 
> No driver issues whatsoever. I'm using HD 6950 here.
> 
> ...



Chill man, i am not being paranoid, just trying to find out as much info as i can before i make an investment of 16-19k , which is not a small amount right ?

Anyways thanks a lot everyone. i will post once i order my card. Most probably it will be Sapphire.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 28, 2012)

darkrider99 said:


> i came across users of HD 7850 who are facing driver issues, few them them have even exchanged their cards for Nvidia coz they are not able to deal with the issue. How big is this driver issue ?
> 
> Any users here, please shed some light



no issues here.....driver is working fine here....


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 28, 2012)

ico said:


> No driver issues whatsoever. I'm using HD 6950 here.
> 
> 
> Your signature is disabled, I think.



I guess posting from mobile version doesn't show the siggy. Posts from pc always shows it.


----------



## ico (Jun 29, 2012)

@darkride99

No probs. 

I just checked prices at TheITDepot.com HD 7850 @ 19K?


----------



## vickybat (Jun 29, 2012)

@ darkrider99

Get 7850 eyes closed as it doesn't have any competitors yet. 660 will be expensive at $299 and is a competitor of 7870. It will surely be higher priced than 7850 maybe around 20k.

At 15k, 7850 is the only choice now.


----------



## Darth Vader (Jun 29, 2012)

vickybat said:


> @ darkrider99
> 
> Get 7850 eyes closed as it doesn't have any competitors yet. 660 will be expensive at $299 and is a competitor of 7870. It will surely be higher priced than 7850 maybe around 20k.
> 
> At 15k, 7850 is the only choice now.



^^^ This.

OR wait for 2 months,AMD will def reduce the price for 7850/70 with the release of GTX660.


----------



## ico (Jun 29, 2012)

Doubt any price reductions will happen. Nothing has happened in the last and this year. Not expecting anything till HD 8000 or GTX 700 series comes out.


----------



## darkrider99 (Jun 29, 2012)

ico said:


> @darkride99
> 
> No probs.
> 
> I just checked prices at TheITDepot.com HD 7850 @ 19K?



Check this out

MSI R7850 Power Edition 2GD5/OC PCI Express GDDR5 Graphic Card

*www.theitwares.com/sapphire-radeon...dcp-ready-crossfirex-graphic-card-p-2838.html

What say ??


----------



## ico (Jun 29, 2012)

darkrider99 said:


> Check this out
> 
> MSI R7850 Power Edition 2GD5/OC PCI Express GDDR5 Graphic Card
> 
> ...


MSI Power Edition is @ 950 Mhz.
Sapphire is @ 860 Mhz.

You can buy the Sapphire for cheap and OC it yourself.

Both are fine btw. Good thing is that Shipping is included.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 29, 2012)

You can buy a non oc GPU and oc it and save money.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 29, 2012)

how is 560 compared to 7770? cause I was in a shop yesterday and a guy took 560 over 7770 ..


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 29, 2012)

Performance wise GTX 560 .


----------



## ico (Jun 29, 2012)

RCuber said:


> how is 560 compared to 7770? cause I was in a shop yesterday and a guy took 560 over 7770 ..


GTX 560 = HD 6870 > HD 7770.

HD 7770 = nearly HD 6850.

HD 7770 is actually overpriced at most places.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 29, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> Performance wise GTX 560 .





ico said:


> GTX 560 = HD 6870 > HD 7770.
> 
> HD 7770 = nearly HD 6850.
> 
> HD 7770 is actually overpriced at most places.



ok got it  .. back to 560 vs 7850


----------



## Jripper (Jun 29, 2012)

7850 wins against 560. no sweat


----------



## topgear (Jun 30, 2012)

HD7850 can even beat a GTX 560 Ti.


----------



## koolent (Jun 30, 2012)

if you are getting the power edition of 7850, what else is needed huh ? Power Cooler are made to OC types.!

Grab it up..


----------



## topgear (Jul 1, 2012)

^^ HD7850 PE has Twin Frozr IV cooler and it's one of the best OCable HD7850 out on the market - but for this one needs to pay around 2-2.5k extra.

For those who won't OC their HD7850 ever can get a one From Gigabyte - this one is also pre Oced ( 25 Mhz more than PE ) - has dual fan - HD7850 from Sapphire is also good but both of them can't go beyond 1050 Mhz speed where PE can reach upto 1200 Mhz and performs neck to neck with HD7870.


----------



## Saaby (Jul 1, 2012)

I am using a Gigabyte 7850 @975Mhz for a month now. I bought it from smc @15.2K. As far as im concerned, there is no any driver issues or problems like people says. catalyst driver version im using is 12.7 beta. As i have got +115mhz factory oc, im currently satisfied with 975mhz. i dont think there is any need to oc it further for a 1080p resolution gaming for now. will consider in future.

And yes im having a little bit noise, not from gpu, but the psu. I think my 550w psu is working fully loaded while heavy gpu loading tasks like gaming.


----------

